# javaHMO linux installation help needed



## DaButt (Feb 15, 2006)

I've had javaHMO running on an XP box and it's been working fine for months in conjunction with my 6.2 DirecTivo devices. I'd like to dump Windows and move to linux, but I'm having problems getting javaHMO to run under Ubuntu 5.10. The biggest obstacle at the moment is that /etc/javaHMO/JavaHMO.init doesn't seem to be installed after converting the RPM to a Debian package. Any ideas? I have a little experience with linux, but everything I've tried so far has failed.

Is there a step-by-step walkthrough for installing javaHMO under Ubuntu out there? I'd even be willing to switch to another distro if it'll make things easier.

Thanks!


----------



## sidestream84 (Nov 25, 2005)

Did you ever figure this out? I'm having the same problem... Still in the process of looking around for solutions.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

the key to JHMO in Ubuntu is using the java version recomended my JHMO.
I had tons of problems with it myself but it's been a year ago since I used Linux (now am a mac user)
What I ended up doing was having 1 version of Java for JHMO and another for firefox.
I used symlinks too and wrote up a tutorial for getting it going. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

found it http://72.14.209.104/search?q=cache...html+Java+HMO+Ubuntu&hl=en&gl=us&ct=clnk&cd=1


----------



## sidestream84 (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm not sure if that was it or not, but I did get it to work after a lot of messing around. Thanks for the info!


----------



## shredhead (Oct 15, 2003)

I too have decided to use jhmo on a spare Linux box for my DTivo. And I too am having the issue that the /etc/javaHMO/JavaHMO.init file isn't there. I will search more but if anyone knows the fix for this I'd appreciate it. I checked out previous versions of jhmo as well.. no init file in those either. And where does the JAI jar file go??

Running Opensuse 10.3 on a P3-1ghz, 512mb. I would be willing to use a different Linux flavor if that would perform better.


----------



## shredhead (Oct 15, 2003)

shredhead said:


> I too have decided to use jhmo on a spare Linux box for my DTivo. And I too am having the issue that the /etc/javaHMO/JavaHMO.init file isn't there. I will search more but if anyone knows the fix for this I'd appreciate it. I checked out previous versions of jhmo as well.. no init file in those either. And where does the JAI jar file go??


Ok I fixed the file not there problem (bad docs..) I put the JAI jar file in a couple of places I thought made sense, one being the JHMO lib folder.

now I get this when I start up: 

```
littleone:/var/log # jhmo console
Running JavaHMO...
ERROR  | wrapper  | Warning no matching files for classpath element: /usr/share/javaHMO/lib/*.j
ERROR  | wrapper  | Warning no matching files for classpath element: /usr/share/javaHMO/lib/*.j
ERROR  | wrapper  | Warning no matching files for classpath element: /usr/share/javaHMO/lib/*.j
ERROR  | wrapper  | Warning no matching files for classpath element: /usr/share/javaHMO/lib/*.j
ERROR  | wrapper  | Warning no matching files for classpath element: /usr/share/javaHMO/lib/*.j
FATAL  | wrapper  | There were 5 failed launches in a row, each lasting less than 300 seconds.  Giving up.
FATAL  | wrapper  |   There may be a configuration problem: please check the logs.
```
This is the log:

```
littleone:/var/log # tail wrapper.log
INFO   | jvm 5    | 2007/12/29 16:07:55 |    at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(libgcj.so.8)
INFO   | jvm 5    | 2007/12/29 16:07:55 |    at gnu.gcj.runtime.SystemClassLoader.findClass(libgcj.so.8)
INFO   | jvm 5    | 2007/12/29 16:07:55 |    at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(libgcj.so.8)
INFO   | jvm 5    | 2007/12/29 16:07:55 |    at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(libgcj.so.8)
INFO   | jvm 5    | 2007/12/29 16:07:55 |    at java.lang.Class.forName(libgcj.so.8)
INFO   | jvm 5    | 2007/12/29 16:07:55 |    at java.lang.Class.initializeClass(libgcj.so.8)
INFO   | jvm 5    | 2007/12/29 16:07:55 |    ...5 more
FATAL  | wrapper  | 2007/12/29 16:07:56 | There were 5 failed launches in a row, each lasting less than 300 seconds.  Giving up.
FATAL  | wrapper  | 2007/12/29 16:07:56 |   There may be a configuration problem: please check the logs.
STATUS | wrapper  | 2007/12/29 16:07:56 | <-- Wrapper Stopped
```
Some assistance would be appreciated. The path seems to be ok, as is the java home environment variable.


----------



## shredhead (Oct 15, 2003)

Almost there... I still get this:

Running JavaHMO...
ERROR | wrapper | Warning no matching files for classpath element: /usr/share/javaHMO/lib/*.j

but it runs anyway. 

Problem is I get multiple instances listed on the Music and Photos list and it adds one every time I restart jhmo. They eventually get killed, fortunately. 

Not sure if this is affecting things or not, but in trying to fix the above error, I found three different versions of java on the system. I can't seem to get it to point JAVA_HOME to the right place (I change it, but it ends up later changing itself back), so I had to use a symbolic link and of course get rid of all the other java versions. This solves the problem with the PATH also. 

So things do work, but I still want to fix that error. There ARE .jar files in that location so the error makes no sense to me.


----------

